# Powerbank für Notebook



## butzler (25. Februar 2017)

*Powerbank für Notebook*

Hallo,

ich suche eine *Powerbank für ein Notebook* (*Acer Aspire V3-371-374R *Notebook weiss i3-4158U SSD matt Full HD Windows 8.1).
Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr mir da was Gutes empfehlen könntet, zumindest aber eine Marke, die vertrauenswürdig ist. 
Bei dem Angebot blicke ich nicht so recht durch und ein unabhängiger Test leistungsstarker Powerbanks ist nicht zu finden.
Preis ist bis ca. 150.- OK. Billiger ist aber auch nicht schlimm. 
Die Kapazität der Powerbank sollte für ein einmaliges Aufladen des Notebook-Akkus ausreichen.
Der Akku des Notebooks ist nicht austauschbar (wäre natürlich klasse). 

Gruß
butz


----------



## L4D2K (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Powerbank fÃ¼r Notebook*

Wie wird der Laptop den geladen DC Anschluss oder schon USB-C oder beides möglich?
MAXOAK 50.000mAh Powerbank Externer Akku Batterie: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Hab die hier für mein Switch Alpha 12 gekauft, musste aber noch einen passenden Aufsatz kaufen (3.00 x1.00 mm).
Bei USB-C könnte die hier vielleicht auch funktionieren, wenn 30Watt zum laden reichen.
RAVPower 26800mAh Powerbank Type-C Anschluss Externer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## misttian (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Powerbank für Notebook*

hier werden 3 empfohlen: Laptop mit Powerbank aufladen - wie geht das? - CHIP


----------



## butzler (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Powerbank für Notebook*

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten . Die Maxoak 50.000 scheint ja klasse geeignet zu sein, aber die wiegt lt. Hersteller 800g. Krasses Gewicht.


----------



## amdahl (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Powerbank für Notebook*

Damit kannst du deinen Laptop-Akku vermutlich 2-3 Mal aufladen.
Es wäre schon hilfreich zu wissen um welchen Laptop es geht.


----------



## butzler (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Powerbank für Notebook*

Sorry, natürlich geht es besser, wenn man weiss, um was für ein Notebook es sich handelt.
Es geht um einen *Acer Aspire V3-371-374R *Notebook weiss i3-4158U SSD matt Full HD Windows 8.1.

Einmal aufladen würde völlig ausreichen, da müsste es dann wohl nicht so ein Monsterteil sein. 
Meine Tochter nimmt das Notebook mit zur Uni und will ungern einen so schweren und großen Powerbank-Klotz mitschleppen.
Würden also 20.00.- 30.000 mAh ausreichen ?


----------



## amdahl (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Powerbank für Notebook*

Powerbank (Zusatzakku) Beltrona Power-Pack 21,6 Ladespannung 5 - 19 V LiPo 21600 mAh auf Conrad online bestellen | 001232656
Ultron Powerbank RealPower PB-20800 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit sollte es einmal gehen. Sind halt immer noch recht große Teile mit ~600g Gewicht. Darum kommt man bei Laptop-Ladegeräten nicht rum, irgendwo muss ja die Kapazität herkommen.
Normalerweise würde ich hier Geräte von "Anker" emfehlen, die sind in Sachen Qualität und Service herausragend. Nur haben die scheinbar keine Notebook-fähige Powerbank im aktuellen Sortiment. Höchstens welche die per USB-C laden, aber das hilft dir ja nicht weiter. Generell gibt es nur noch ganz wenige passende Produkte, der Markt war wohl nicht so groß.

Persönlich hätte ich ja eher einen Laptop mit größerer Akkulaufzeit und Wechselakku empfohlen, aber in weiß habe ich da keines Parat


----------



## marchefox (23. März 2017)

*AW: Powerbank fÃ¼r Notebook*

Also zunächst hat dein Notebook laut google  3.220 mAh . Als erstes würde ich dir empfehlen eine Powerbank zu kaufen, mit der du dein Gerät 2-3 mal vollständig aufladen kannst. (Also s ca.15.000-20.000 mAh)
Dann wäre es wichtig dass die Powerbank genügend Spannung und Stromstärke besitzt um den Laptop aufzuladen.

Die die ich gefunden habe ist preislich sogar noch billiger und hat insgesamt 3 USB-Ports: XTPower(R) XT-20000QC2 Powerbank -

Was hälst du davon?


----------



## amdahl (23. März 2017)

*AW: Powerbank für Notebook*

Doof nur dass sich die Kapazitätsangaben bei Laptop-Akku und Powerbank auf unterschiedliche Spannungen beziehen 
Mit 2-3 Mal vollständig aufladen geht sich das nicht aus. Aber der TE dürfte die Sache ja mittlerweile zum Abschluss gebracht haben.


----------

